# Railroad Tycoon 2 Gold Edition



## CrackedButter (Apr 8, 2003)

Anybody know of a UK or European website that is still selling it, or anybody wanting to sell it to me?

I've tried eBay already.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Apr 15, 2003)

Best Mac Game reseller...


http://www.macgold.co.uk/


Enjoy


----------

